# Аккордеон Weltmeister



## sgoryachih (22 Ноя 2015)

Уважаемые музыканты! Кто-нибудь сможет по этой не очень качественной фотографии пояснить, какое слово написано в левой части клавиатуры аккордеона?


----------



## vev (22 Ноя 2015)

*sgoryachih*,
seperato чтоль... Середина 70-х... 5-7 тр


----------



## sgoryachih (22 Ноя 2015)

sgoryachih писал:


> Выяснил. Seperaro Standart. Мне такой пока не попадал в руки. Что он из себя представляет? Лучше чем stella, meteor? Приближается ли по качеству к caprice?


----------



## vev (22 Ноя 2015)

*sgoryachih*,
один черт только вид сбоку... Чего Вы хотите от инструмента, которому 40 лет да еще из разряда ширпотреба. Страна, выпустившая его, меньше просуществовала...  И ему на покой пора У меня на даче живет полный Seperato. Та же Stella. Никаких особенных отличий я не обнаружил.


----------



## sgoryachih (22 Ноя 2015)

vev писал:


> *Послушал их на youtube, тоже никакого отличия от stella не услышал...*


----------



## glory (22 Ноя 2015)

Лично моё мнение.
 Немцы очень часто меняли названия моделей либо от изменения дизайна ажурки (крышки механики правого полукорпуса), либо от, плюс к этому, изменения конфигугации узлов и деталей...
Конкретно у этого, даже чисто внешне, отличие от "Стелы" только в других прорезях ажурки...


----------



## Kuzalogly (22 Ноя 2015)

sgoryachih/ писал:


> Лучше чем stella, meteor? Приближается ли по качеству к caprice?


Для меня в устройстве аппаратов из ГДР есть "достелловская эпоха", "стелловская", и эпоха позднего ГДР- ранней объединённой Германии. В подробности не вдаюсь, но эта вещь- стелловской эпохи. Неплохо, но до "Метеора" и "Каприса" далековато. Не стал бы разделять Метеоры и Каприсы, это вещи практически идентичные.

Хотя, в головах иногда возникает путаница. Слово "Метеор" в ГДР использовалось и ранее, для весьма убогого достелловского агрегата.
Фото настоящего полного Метеора 1990-х и достелловского агрегата 1955г. Почувствуйте разницу.


----------



## sgoryachih (23 Ноя 2015)

Цитата:


> *glory* писал:
> Я тоже прихожу к той же мысли. Меняли дизайн и придумывали новое название. А начинка - практически без изменений.


В Волгограде среди Вельтов б/у в основном stella встречается, изредка - meteor и serino. Seperato встретил впервые, поэтому и поднял тему.


----------



## Kuzalogly (23 Ноя 2015)

sgoryachih писал:


> А Вам инструмент зачем? А то тутошние высшие круги позиционируют форум как круг общения профессионалов, им все эти Вельты- как рогатина супротив АКМ. Но есть же и просто любители, для дома- для семьи..))


----------



## sgoryachih (23 Ноя 2015)

Kuzalogly писал:


> Я преподаватель Школы искусств. Помогаю родителям учеников подобрать инструменты. Вельт б/у - это самое доступное по цене и качеству, что сейчас есть


----------

